# Was your pregnancy planned or unexpected?



## ayesha_a_b

I know that most teen girls have unexpected pregnancies but just wondering if any of you had actually planned it.

Mine was not planned. I found out at 3 weeks when I missed my period and did a test just to be sure.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

We'd spoken about it and decided to try March next year.. 
But I got caught soon after that conversation (On the pill) and instead we're gonna have a baby in March! lol... 
x


----------



## angeleyez92

Mine was planned.took my OH and i around 6 or 7 months to conceive.


----------



## HellBunny

Both planned x


----------



## samisshort

Completely unexpected.. I have PCOS and I was on the pill for two months..

I want two kids altogether though, so me and OH actually are thinking about TTC in March 2013. Our baby will be around a year old then, and I will be 18. This isn't definite, just the earliest we'd go. (wanna make sure we can do it first, of course)


----------



## amygwen

Mine was _very_ unexpected. I didn't find out until 14 weeks.


----------



## mamawannabee

Ours was planned, and tried _very very_ hard for. Although I'm 20 now, I was a teen when we were ttc.


----------



## zerolivia

Completely unplanned, but a beautiful surprise <3


----------



## x__amour

Planned. We were NTNP. :D


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Mine was unexpected.


----------



## trinaestella

OH didnt really want kids, and was especially not one for teen pregnancy - yet we never used protection, because we fidnt think it could happen as OH smokes a lot. i still got the pill but had to wait for next period which never came, and here i am :)
So i'd say we were NTNP


----------



## Kaisma

We were NTNP!


----------



## Dantes Mom

planned tried for 4months xx


----------



## Leopard

We were TTC for 12 months, I had abdominal surgery, was told 75% chance of never getting pregnant, gave up and feel pregnant in february, got my bfp in march/april at 7 weeks.


----------



## KiwiMOM

NTNP(at all) I was between pills as I got really depressed on one and was about to start the next round after my period. big surprise for me and OH. 

Now to decide what to do after this LO


----------



## Ashleii15

Unplanned.


----------



## SarahMUMMY

Tried for about 9 months and it didnt happen.. Left it for a month because i got really depressed OH was rather unhappy too then the month afta we were NTNP and then our LO is on his way :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Unplanned but soooo happy :cloud9:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

This pregnancy was completely unplanned & unexpected me & FOB had only done it once then I fell pregnant & we was only together 3-4weeks before I got a :bfp: I was actually planing on going to the clinic to get put on the pill the day I found out :dohh: what a suprise we got on the 11/4/2011 :haha: but I wwouldn't change anything in the world I love & can't wait to see my LO :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## jemmie1994

not planned but not unexpected either we kinda guessed it would happen, we rarely bothered with contraception


----------



## youngmummy94

Ntnp :)


----------



## NewMommy17

Unexpected i would have never thought i will be pregnant . But its now a blessing for me in so many ways I'm excited and can't wait to be a new mommy !


----------



## AirForceWife7

Completely unexpected, but wouldn't have it any other way :flower: Best surprise ever!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Both? :shrug: My OH and I were NTNP/TTC for about a year and we decided to take a break because I was getting really upset/frustrated and wanted to go through testing to figure out what was wrong with my periods. So I was waiting for my period to show up but instead I got a :bfp:! :happydance:


----------



## mommie2be

Corey was completely unexpected. 
OH and I weren't using any type of protection though, so it was bound to happen. We thought the "pull out & pray" method was working for us. Obviously not. 
But we're pretty sure Corey was conceived on a night that we had been drinking. 
He's the best surprise we've ever had though. :cloud9:


----------



## Quiche94

Unplanned. 
I was on the pill for about a year, changed pills due to headaches, was on that 4-5monthsish i think. And went back to the clinic to get more pills. Done a routine pregnancy test. That came back positive, but i hadnt missed any periods so got sent for a scan on the monday (01/08/11) and saw my 13+3 week old baby :flower:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Planned after MMC.


----------



## Elizax

Kind of unexpected, we were both drunk and didn't use protection just once. 
You just don't think it can really happen that one time!
Wouldn't change it for the world though :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

We planned both baby's :)


----------



## Amber4

Planned. We were actually not really trying at the time though (moving house and were busy) so more like NTNP. :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Both were planned, and I was scared of something going wrong with both :dohh:


----------



## ayesha_a_b

Thanks for the replies. I'm surprised some of you girls planned it at a really young age.


----------



## ayesha_a_b

Quiche94 said:


> Unplanned.
> I was on the pill for about a year, changed pills due to headaches, was on that 4-5monthsish i think. And went back to the clinic to get more pills. Done a routine pregnancy test. That came back positive, but i hadnt missed any periods so got sent for a scan on the monday (01/08/11) and saw my 13+3 week old baby :flower:

I've read it the other day that some girls have normal periods throughout pregnancy. It is not common though.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Unplanned


----------



## NewMommyVlog

Planned :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

ayesha_a_b said:


> I'm surprised some of you girls planned it at a really young age.

Why? Age is simply a number. :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

mamawannabee said:


> Ours was planned, and tried _very very_ hard for. Although I'm 20 now, I was a teen when we were ttc.

^ Same for us. :thumbup:


----------



## rubexxx

_mine was so unexpected, especially as i was on the pill and had been taking it properly for months! i was so scared and i couldnt bring myself to tell my mum or dad for ages, and just hid it from them... until i was 5 months!! i thought they would kill me but they were surprisingly understanding! and ill never think of my baby as a mistake, just an accident hehe  x_


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava was planned - NTNP. Our two losses were unplanned - was on the pill for both.


----------



## ayesha_a_b

x__amour said:


> ayesha_a_b said:
> 
> 
> I'm surprised some of you girls planned it at a really young age.
> 
> Why? Age is simply a number. :thumbup:Click to expand...

You're right. Even though mine was unplanned, now that I'm pregnant I don't regret it.


----------



## teen_mommy44

planed :)


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Unplanned right here


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Unexpected- I much prefer words like 'unexpected' or a 'surprise' to when people ask whether it was an 'accident' or a 'mistake', that really annoys me haha! xx


----------



## jemmie1994

Hannah i totally agree with you, i dont stand for anyone saying my baby was a mistake it sounds really horrible :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

jemmie1994 said:


> Hannah i totally agree with you, i dont stand for anyone saying my baby was a mistake it sounds really horrible :(

I know and the sad thing is so many people have used it when talking to me :( I think it's really out of order. xx


----------



## jay004

Although we had talked often of having a baby when we conceived, I feel that we both never thought it would actually happen.

So I would say our LO is a big surprise because even though we were NTNP, neither of us thought it would happen.


----------



## MaybeP

Unplanned but definitely not unexpected. We were hardly using protection, we havent used a condom at all in the 2 years weve been together and although I had a prescription for the pill I rarely rarely took it (like 4-5 days a month?) and OH knew this. I have a terrible memory lol. 

The night we conceived we came together and it was the most loving sex weve ever had and OH even said moments after "if ever there were a time you would get pregnant, it would be now" and sure enough we knew I was pregnant before I even missed my period, just sensed it and never even THOUGHT about that horrible A word.

This baby will be our surprise present :)


----------



## trinaestella

tinkerbelle93 said:


> jemmie1994 said:
> 
> 
> Hannah i totally agree with you, i dont stand for anyone saying my baby was a mistake it sounds really horrible :(
> 
> I know and the sad thing is so many people have used it when talking to me :( I think it's really out of order. xxClick to expand...

Personally, I don't think any baby is a mistake.. :thumbup:


----------



## Lydiarose

oscar was unplanned,this little bean was NTNP our first day of NTNP actually,dans sperm is super consentrated :rofl:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

TBF I thought I was infertile... and Ross drinks that much I thought his sperm would be swimming backwards or sat in sun loungers with mini bottles of Jack Daniels.. :dohh:
But some how one got through... and I'm so glad it did :D
Wouldnt change anything for the world! xx


----------



## Nora97

unplanned


----------



## firstimemom19

mine was planned :( we weren't thinking. we were in love and both thought we would be together forever and whatever. unfortunately the dad left me a little over a week ago and won't talk to me (i'm also only 18). i'm 5 weeks and 2 days now.


----------



## TabbyCakes

We decieded to wait till after I was 18 and we were living together. We went using protection though. I was actaully shocked we hadn't used protection for a while and I have tried with other people it was an amazing suprise when I got my possitive. :)


----------



## TabbyCakes

firstimemom19 said:


> mine was planned :( we weren't thinking. we were in love and both thought we would be together forever and whatever. unfortunately the dad left me a little over a week ago and won't talk to me (i'm also only 18). i'm 5 weeks and 2 days now.

Awwe sweetie did you know you two were expecting when he left..


----------



## firstimemom19

yeah he knew it was a possibility. this guy and i had the most amazing PERFECT relationship. but it was quick. it was love at first site and we rushed. he was sleeping over every night and it seemed like we dated for years. when we concieved we kind of figured it out right away.. like i said it was planned. he was so excited and couldn't wait. he even had names picked out. and then he randomly broke up with me a little before 4 weeks and now wants nothing to do with me or the baby.


----------



## BleedingBlack

My first was very much unplanned. I was 19 when I got pregnant with her. 
My second was also very much unplanned. I was 22 when I got pregnant with her.


----------



## BleedingBlack

firstimemom19 said:


> mine was planned :( we weren't thinking. we were in love and both thought we would be together forever and whatever. unfortunately the dad left me a little over a week ago and won't talk to me (i'm also only 18). i'm 5 weeks and 2 days now.

:hugs: You can do this!!!!


----------



## firstimemom19

thank you so much bleedingblack :) i'm really reallly really new to this website and not sure how to send smileys back lol. i still haven't even told that many people. feels good to let it out :D


----------



## TabbyCakes

firstimemom19 said:


> yeah he knew it was a possibility. this guy and i had the most amazing PERFECT relationship. but it was quick. it was love at first site and we rushed. he was sleeping over every night and it seemed like we dated for years. when we concieved we kind of figured it out right away.. like i said it was planned. he was so excited and couldn't wait. he even had names picked out. and then he randomly broke up with me a little before 4 weeks and now wants nothing to do with me or the baby.

Thats horrible hopefully it was for the best. youll be fine dont worry about him worry about that little babyyyy <3


----------



## BleedingBlack

I honestly hate seeing a lot of these girls getting damned for having kids young. Maybe because I have been in those shoes before. Granted, I'd be upset if my girls ever came home pregnant as a teenager, I'd NEVER disown them or anything. They'd still have my support. 



firstimemom19 said:


> thank you so much bleedingblack :) i'm really reallly really new to this website and not sure how to send smileys back lol. i still haven't even told that many people. feels good to let it out :D

This website is awesome. I dont come into this part often since I'm not longer a teen mom... but I was.


----------



## zlrckbdp

Very Unplanned..
I was so shocked I passed out!


----------



## babyylovee

Planned . Last yr ihad an unplanned pregnancy that ended in MC ,which totally broke my heart ..so about 6-7 months ago we decided to sart trying since we have our own house n enough room for our lil bean ....


----------



## babybumpno1

Very unplanned, I didn't intend to get pregnant his early


----------



## YoungMum92

Ours was completely unexpected :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

NTNP. Unexpected that i got pregnant so quick though.


----------



## Mistylee

Unplanned...but before I even took an at home pregnancy test, my boyfriend and I both had a feeling I was pregnant.


----------



## imprfcttense

Unplanned, but not unexpected!


----------



## karaclarke93

veryyy unplanned.
on the pill for 5 years missed two periods and found out i was 9 weeks pregnant x
ooo and im 18 yrs old


----------



## Gee123

Mine wasn't planned and as most of you know, i was very unfortunate: Was with OH for three years, decided to have sex after i turned 16 back in febuary, i was on the pill AND a virgn. It only took a few mins of missionary haha:) for Lucas to be made...I'm never having sex again!

xox


----------



## Shaunagh

Unexpected as i was on the pill.
But a beautiful little surprise :flow: xx


----------



## trinaestella

Gee123 said:


> Mine wasn't planned and as most of you know, i was very unfortunate: Was with OH for three years, decided to have sex after i turned 16 back in febuary, i was on the pill AND a virgn. It only took a few mins of missionary haha:) for Lucas to be made...I'm never having sex again!
> 
> xox

:haha: this reminds me of when my friends who already have LO's asked me what position we was in :dohh:

lmaoo, never having sex again? I doubt that very much :rofl:


----------



## kimmie26

me and my boyfriend were only together a week and were partying when our daughter was conceived. totally unexpected. i was on birth control and didnt find out until i was 10 weeks. but we love our baby girl and are ready to meet her in february 2012! we're hoping to get married march 2013


----------



## MollieMay

Mine was unplanned, was shocked when I missed my period, took a test and it showed that I was pregnant. xx


----------



## LeahLou

Unplanned and unexpected! I was on the pill and apparently am the .02% of people that it doesn't work on... haha.
But she's my joy!


----------



## larudy13

wasn't expected lol, me and OH were having unprotected sex for 3 years and it kind of just happened when it wanted to lol


----------



## misse04

With my first I had forgot to go back on the pill after my week break but me and OH spoke about it like if we did anything I could get pregnant and I did. This one was planned though :)


----------

